# Greetings and Salutations from Flatonia.



## Richard Valdez (May 10, 2011)

finally made it upstairs on Monday night and had my first look at the lodge.  Had a good time with the brethren and the meal was delicious too.  I met Beathard and he clued me in on the MoT page, suggested I join, so I did.  This feels more natural to me than the one on one mentoring, now I feel part of a larger organization than just my mentor and I working alone felt.

I hope to learn a few things and help others where I can.

here's a little info about me:

born an Army brat, raised in San Antonio, lived and worked in Houston/Harris County for 30 years, been married for almost 25 years and now reside and work in Flatonia.
turned in my EA work on Monday the 9th so I have a ways to go before I rest.
Any and all help is appreciated.

I speak Spanish and play Guitar in a Classic Rock band for fun, so any of you other musicians have any jams coming up let me know.  Since moving here in July of 2010, I have not played with a band and my solo act is terrible.

I work Wed-Sat night shift and am off Sun-Tue so I hope to be visiting some other meetings and learning more about our organization.

ok, that should count as my first post.

any questions? :001_cool:


----------



## Beathard (May 10, 2011)

Welcome. BTW even with the four legged distraction you turned in some great work last night.


----------



## kwilbourn (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to the boards, Richard and congrats on turning in your EA.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!  And also congrats on turning in your EA work.  I'm sure you will enjoy the rest of the world you just stepped into.  Good luck and have fun with the rest of your journey.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (May 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard, and congratulations.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (May 10, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to the forums.


----------



## JTM (May 10, 2011)

thanks beathard and welcome to the boards!


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to the site Brother! I need to make my way to Flatonia!


----------



## Jacob Johnson (May 11, 2011)

welcome to MoT brother! glad to have ya here


----------



## Bro. Bennett (May 11, 2011)

Welcome Brother.. Enjoy the journey...


----------

